# phyllocrania paradoxa



## Samzo (Sep 17, 2005)

I know this has been addressed before but I don't have time to look at the moment. On www.mantisuk.com it says you can keep ghosts communaly. Is this true or is it just one of those things where if you give them a huge area with loads of food they might not kill each other? I was wondering seeing as i've got 2 coming next week.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2005)

If you're only going to have two why risk it?


----------



## Samzo (Sep 17, 2005)

I was just wondering, i wasnt going to. For future reference, if I manage to breed them that is.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't know. I've heard you could keep them together. When I had them they were seperate.


----------



## Joe (Sep 17, 2005)

it would be recomended from me if you keep them separate when young, i've lost 3 out of five in a community of ghosts by them eating each other. I dont think any mantids are communal so far, i've had violins eat each other, and grass mantids eat each other. thats just my opinion. I do think you can keep ghosts 2gether when L4 or older, unless they are on a diet of big bugs like mine are, then keep them separate.

Joe


----------



## Samzo (Sep 17, 2005)

ok thanks, just wondered


----------



## Orin (Sep 17, 2005)

> Is this true or ...Thanks


No, it's a load of bull. They are less likely to rapidly kill each other than some species.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi,

Well trying to breed these right now so put them in same container.

The male walked onto the front of the female and the female snapped at him but didn't hurt him.

So maybe a little dodgey.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

